# Lost: On Poudre, werner breakdown, yellow blades



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*paddle*

I think I have your paddle.. Give me a call at 970-691-3322
Thanks
Patrick


----------



## h20craker (Jul 9, 2006)

*Still have that paddle?*

Hey Patrick, 
Sorry its taken awhile to get back to you. Haven't been paddling much...just busy. I was considering coming up to hit the poudre this weekend. I'll let you know. Thanks again. Might be interested in that Jefe as well if you haven't gotten rid of it.


----------

